# Sekonic L-758DR Light Meter



## RawRyder (Jan 5, 2010)

hallo..

i would like to buy the light meter i own a home studio with continuos light system, do you think i need a light meter.. i need help before i buy it

Amazon.com: Sekonic L-758DR Light Meter (Black): Camera & Photo

as you see the website there is no full feedback for this item thats why am afraid to buy it..

thank you ..


----------



## gsgary (Jan 5, 2010)

No, not with continuous lighting use the meter in your camera


----------



## RawRyder (Jan 5, 2010)

am also using a speed light with my continuos lighting, i think i will sale those lights and buy a flash light , right !


----------



## Big Mike (Jan 5, 2010)

That light meter is both an incident light meter and a flash meter.  If you are using continuous lighting, then you don't need the flash meter part.  If you do plan on switching to flash/strobe style lights, then the flash meter would be a great tool to have.

The model you have linked to, is a rather high end model.  If you are not sure if you need that one...then you probably don't need it.  
The more popular model is the L-358, it's a very good all-around meter but even the lower model L-308s would probably be enough.


----------



## RawRyder (Jan 5, 2010)

aha ok , but about the model i choose.
 in sekonic website it was mention each type what will be good for, i want to it for outside and inside photography.


----------



## Big Mike (Jan 5, 2010)

Any of the models I listed would work for indoor or outdoor photography.


----------



## KmH (Jan 5, 2010)

The L-758DR is a pro light meter and does some very nifty things.

Most start with one of Sekonic's less expensive meters: L-308s or L-358.


----------



## Pgeobc (Jan 5, 2010)

Buy the L-308 and add a radio transmitter later when needed. L-308 does inside, outside, reflected, incident, ambient percentage, flash, accumulated flash, etc. Save the bucks for something else. L-308 is just as accurate, too.


----------

